# Test voltage regulator on kioti lk 3054



## Locomotive (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone
Looking for information on how to test regulator have been through entire system tested all switches ,connections replaced battery and alternator but charging light stays on while running


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Locomotive, welcome to the tractor forum. 

The old style voltage regulator can be tested, because it has exposed terminals and removable cover to work with. The newer style is a solid state unit typically encased in epoxy. There are a number of U-Tube videos regarding how to test the old style regulators, but none that I can find for the solid state type. Your tractor's vintage should have solid state regulator. 

Have you checked all electrical plugs in the charging circuit for internal burned or corroded connections? On my old Kubota tractor I have found a number of burned/corroded connectors inside the plugs, requiring repair. I also spray the plugs internally with electrical contact cleaner and "work" the plugs in/out to establish better contact. 

In the end, you will probably have to replace the regulator.


----------



## Locomotive (4 mo ago)

harry16 said:


> Good Morning Locomotive, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The old style voltage regulator can be tested, because it has exposed terminals and removable cover to work with. The newer style is a solid state unit typically encased in epoxy. There are a number of U-Tube videos regarding how to test the old style regulators, but none that I can find for the solid state type. Your tractor's vintage should have solid state regulator.
> 
> ...





harry16 said:


> Good Morning Locomotive, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The old style voltage regulator can be tested, because it has exposed terminals and removable cover to work with. The newer style is a solid state unit typically encased in epoxy. There are a number of U-Tube videos regarding how to test the old style regulators, but none that I can find for the solid state type. Your tractor's vintage should have solid state regulator.
> 
> ...


Harry16 thank you for the wonderful info took your advice and it did turn out to be the $95 regulator but it’s fixed thanks


----------

